# 3pth log splitter works backward??



## john o (Sep 13, 2009)

hi recently installed aux hyd valve on my long Farm trac 27 hp.re worked and installed angle snow plow works great on to next project ...replaced hyd lines and quick disconects hooked up log splitter wired aux control lever back, tried splitter worked backwards, wired lever forward wouldnt work wired lever backward and reversed hyd lines on splitter still same results quick fix would be to simply reverse splitter control valve would this be the right move thanks john o


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If you reversed the hoses to the splitter and its still running backwards there is something else wrong. Make sure you are changing the correct hoses. These are normally very simple to plumb. Pictures are always good too.

Andy

P.S. welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## john o (Sep 13, 2009)

thats whats got me baffled only two lines not many options. splitter was picked up used not sure of its history came with a package deal with 9 other attachments.ill figure it out i im sure . thanks for the input and welcome john o


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

It sounds to me like you have a mixture of open-center and closed-center valves.

You can't intermix them.

Also check the plumbing on the valve, some have 3 ports, not 2, the extra one being 'power beyond' (usually labeled "PB").

If you for instance are using "IN" and "PB" it will give you some screwey results.


----------



## john o (Sep 13, 2009)

thaks ill look into that this weekend .seemed like such a simple thing... oh well. works fine so as a last resort if i just re mount (spin) the valve would that cause any problems? thanks again john o


----------



## john o (Sep 13, 2009)

found a hyd hose under the bench so i could reverse the hose's on the splitter valve works fine . thanks for all the input... on to the next project thanks again john o


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Its always the simple things that make all the difference. Good to know you got it working now. Keep in touch and let us know what you're working on next.


----------



## andrewan (Dec 31, 2009)

RAM SPLITTER is dedicated to providing our customers with the highest quality log splitter available on the market. We have formed our company by providing our commercial splitters to Rental Stores, Forestry and Firewood resellers, and other logging commercial businesses. We now offer that same top quality to our residential customers. Whether you need a lot of firewood for your wood burning stove or just an occasional fire in your fireplace, we have the wood splitter to meet your needs. By providing great customer support, the toughest log splitters available, and a price that is tough to beat, RAM SPLITTER is the best valued Wood Splitter available on the market. And Now with our DESIGN YOUR OWN SPLITTER addition, we will make sure you get exactly what fits your unique needs.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Andrewan! You forgot to put up a link to your log splitters:

http://www.ramsplitter.com/


----------

